# Lemongrass-Coconut Thai Creme Brulee



## cristal (Feb 21, 2006)

*Lemongrass-Coconut Thai Creme Brulee*

*2 cups heavy cream*
*1 cup unsweetened coconut milk*
*2 lemongrass** stalks, white part only, split lengthwise*
*One 2-inch piece fresh ginger, peeled and cut in 1/8 inch slices*
*6 Kaffir lime** leaves, minced*
*1 Thai or serrano chili, halved and seeded*
*6 egg yolks*
*4 tablespoons sugar*
*2 teaspoons unsalted butter*

*To make the brulee: In a heavy, medium pan over very low heat, bring the cream and coconut milk to a low simmer. Add the lemongrass, ginger, lime leaves, and chili. Simmer for 15 minutes. Remove from heat and strain through cheesecloth and a chinois or strainer into a small bowl, pressing down on the pulp with the back of a spoon to extract all the liquid.*

*In a double boiler over simmering water, whisk the yolks and sugar together and cook until very thick, about 5 minutes. Place the pan in a bowl of ice water, gently stirring the egg mixture. Stir in the infused cream and butter until blended. Remove from the ice bath, spoon into ramekins, cover, and refrigerate.*

*To serve: Preheat the broiler. Using a sifter, layer a light coating white sugar on top of the brulee. Place under the broiler until glazed and caramelized.*


----------

